# Best research chem company to get clomid and adex???



## Mooksman (Dec 7, 2011)

My Ty's are in a situation where they need clomid and adex real fast. What research company can help my rats. Please no ep.


----------



## pieguy (Dec 7, 2011)

CEM, MPresearchsupply, PurchasePep and EP have all been good to me.


----------



## Mooksman (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks bro


----------



## TwisT (Dec 7, 2011)

Check the sponsor section or use the search function, so many of these threads.


----------

